# Drove back to Texas



## Ditch (May 3, 2014)

To divorce my wife, it just didn't work out and God knows I tried. To say she was insanely jealous is an understatement of monstrous proportions. She viewed my participating in this, or any forum as "Talking to women on the internet." If another woman spoke to me, I heard about it for weeks. I kept warning her, but at our age, people just don't change.

She had too much stuff to fly so we took the truck, that was the longest four days of my life, but it is done. While I'm here, I get to visit the kids and grand kids, I'm enjoying that. There are also things that you just can't find in Mexico, like Texjoy Chili powder, they simply don't eat chili, you can't find any. But I do make a mean pot of chili, while the locals were building the bathroom, I made a big pot and it was a hit.

I also bought a Fender acoustic/electric and a Fender Stratocaster, I figure it's never too late to learn, and now without her nagging me, I can sit on the upper deck, roll one up and learn to play. My debit card got compromised as soon as I got here and was blocked. I had a new one expedited but learned a lesson, I need a backup, as mail takes months to get there, so I applied for and was approved for a new credit card as a backup. 

The trip here was an adventure, to say the least as I'm sure the trip back will be. After a 12 hour day, you really don't care bout the room, but you do learn to ask a few important questions, such as...

"How many roosters are in the back yard and what time do they begin crowing?" (It was 03:30 AM)

"Does the room lock and if so, do I get a key?"

"How far do I have to walk to get ice?" (3 blocks usually)

"Do you have hot water?"

Still, the drive through the mountains is beautiful, there are miles of orange groves covered with fruit. You get your first glimpse of the sea in Coasta Esmeralda and that is nice. You do not stop in Poza Rica, even if you can with 3 lanes being turned into 5. Still, I'm looking forward to getting back to my grass hut.


----------



## belthagor (May 3, 2014)

Ditch said:


> *She viewed my participating in this, or any forum as "Talking to women on the internet."*



Is this fiction? (I cant tell) In case it is not: I know how you feel, when I chatted in video chat on skype during college my friends thought I would get child molested....and that was when I was 22 years old....it's funny but sad

Forums involve every single post staying for a VERY long period of time, there is no hiding, unlike chat for example.

edit: And talking to other people is perfectly normal, male or female. People need people.


----------



## Ditch (May 3, 2014)

belthagor said:


> Is this fiction? (I cant tell) In case it is not: I know how you feel, when I chatted in video chat on skype during college my friends thought I would get child molested....and that was when I was 22 years old....it's funny but sad
> 
> Forums involve every single post staying for a VERY long period of time, there is no hiding, unlike chat for example.
> 
> edit: And talking to other people is perfectly normal, male or female. People need people.



I wish it was fiction, the farmers market was also off limits as the woman organizing it had big boobs. I do hope that she finds peace in her life, I know mine will be a lot more peaceful now.


----------



## Kevin (May 3, 2014)

Well... at least you got a nice tan, right? Lol. I remember your old avatar. 

Divorce? sorry to hear that. 

Those were some beautiful pics you posted from down there. Coconut trees on the sand... like "zee-wah tuh-nay-ho" from Shawshank. looked like paradise.


----------



## belthagor (May 3, 2014)

Ok, I read more of the original post. I see you are a musician. I use online instruments, since you don't have to tune them, store them, or pay for it =)

Specifically Buttonbass, player piano

This is just an example: (they have guitars too)
http://www.buttonbass.com/PlayerPiano.html

delete the textbox and copy/paste this
dad [da] dad [da] dad [da] dgd dg dj dk dh dg  ddd gdg [hf] [jf] ddd gdg [hf] [jf] fff dgdgd dg dj dk dh dg dj dk dh dg dfd sfs [hd] [fs] [fs] [hd] vd [vd] d dad [das] [ds] dg dj dk dh dg aaa dg dj dk dh dg xxx dg dj dk dh dg dbfbfbgdbd[jg] [jg]gj jk jl jg jd jn jf g d[mb]
[rm]

and then hit play of course


----------



## Ditch (May 3, 2014)

Yes, it's hard not to get a tan when you are a Spaniard living in Mexico. I built a shelter out of bamboo with a tarp on the top, the bamboo gets huge here and washes up on the beach. Soon I couldn't get under it so I built another and it too stays packed up pretty good. But this time of year, all of the Canadians leave so it is a lot better now.







I bought an absolute cherry 91 bug, totally restored with a new, rebuilt engine for $3,000.00....











Orioles off my deck...






Coati Mundi eating berries in my back yard..






Our resident Osprey...






Look into my eyes..


----------



## Kevin (May 3, 2014)

Nice Bug! Wow!  The Brits dream of retirement in Spain. and the Spanish dream of Mexico (well, maybe). Canadians you say? Polite though, aren't they?  Ah well, crowds... I understand. 'Cuatimundi' ...just the name. I know it's just a raccoon with a big nose, but still. Board shorts, tank top and flip-flops... my kind of business attire (don't I wish).


----------



## Lewdog (May 3, 2014)

Kevin just dreams of retiring with his own set of big boobs...just not on a woman.


----------



## Gumby (May 3, 2014)

Sorry to hear the marriage didn't work out, Ditch. Hope you both find peace.


----------



## Lewdog (May 3, 2014)

Those pictures are just beautiful.  I hope to be able to retire like you some day.  A single American guy in a paradise like that, you shouldn't have any problems finding yourself a new lady to put under your arm.  You can't feel bad about it either, you said you tried your best to make it work out, and that is the best you can do.


----------



## Pandora (May 4, 2014)

There is always a reason for jealousy, it takes to too jeal. I'm sorry too and I hope for happiness for you both. Love the Orioles, beautiful, thanks!


----------



## patskywriter (May 4, 2014)

Lewdog said:


> … A single American guy in a paradise like that, you shouldn't have any problems finding yourself a new lady to put under your arm. …



Actually, he said he was Spanish. Still, he's a man with hair and he's got money in his pocket. It won't be long now …


----------



## Ditch (May 5, 2014)

Pandora said:


> There is always a reason for jealousy, it takes to too jeal.



Yes, in this case, it was ghosts from her past.


----------



## Pandora (May 5, 2014)

Ditch said:


> Yes, in this case, it was ghosts from her past.


It's wonderful when we find we can trust someone.


----------



## Kevin (May 5, 2014)

You either trust or you don't.


----------



## Pandora (May 5, 2014)

I think we learn our trust issues long before we are even aware of the human word. Then life experiences mold how much we trust. What is truly wonderful, when you have trust issues, is to find someone who can understand and bring the very best out in you. That brings peace of mind which breeds trust.


----------



## Ditch (May 5, 2014)

I dated a woman who trusted no one, myself included. I later found out why I think this is. Her mother remarried and her new step dad was a trucker. He wanted to take her a road trip when she was very young and she went. He then molested her every night. When she finally worked up the nerve to tell her mother, her mother turned her back on her and ignored it. She wanted the new husband more, so to this girl, the one person in the world that she should have been able to trust, betrayed her and left her scarred for life. She will never trust anyone again.


----------



## Ditch (May 5, 2014)

patskywriter said:


> Actually, he said he was Spanish. Still, he's a man with hair and he's got money in his pocket. It won't be long now …



Actually, I'm a Spaniard who was born in Texas. I am not looking to get hooked up in any relationship right now. A friend, yes, but a live in, no. 

A wife, oh hell no!


----------

